# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Помогите: БП 3.0 Поступления по эквайрингу от ЕНВД попадают в КУДиР как доход УСН

## dimetar

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста!!! Буду очень вам признателен!
Программа 1С:Бух предп. (базовая) 3.0.77.78
ООО на УСН, розница - склад НТТ с учётом в покупных ценах на ЕНВД с эквайрингом. 
Ежедневно: в 9:00 поступившая на р/с оплата от покупателей отражается "Операцией по платежным картам", наличная выручка приходуется в кассу в 19:00. 
В последний день месяца в 19:10 формируется "Отчет о розн. продажах" на основании Инвентаризации. Счета дохода 90.01.1, расхода 90.02.2
Однако все поступления на р\с по эквайрингу попадают в КУДиР как доход по УСН. 
Как этого избежать, где найти решение?

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте!
> Помогите, пожалуйста!!! Буду очень вам признателен!
> Программа 1С:Бух предп. (базовая) 3.0.77.78
> ООО на УСН, розница - склад НТТ с учётом в покупных ценах на ЕНВД с эквайрингом. 
> Ежедневно: в 9:00 поступившая на р/с оплата от покупателей отражается "Операцией по платежным картам", наличная выручка приходуется в кассу в 19:00. 
> В последний день месяца в 19:10 формируется "Отчет о розн. продажах" на основании Инвентаризации. Счета дохода 90.01.1, расхода 90.02.2
> Однако все поступления на р\с по эквайрингу попадают в КУДиР как доход по УСН. 
> Как этого избежать, где найти решение?


Для автоматического распределения выручки между УСН и ЕНВД розничные продажи должны предшествовать оплате, иначе все они попадут в УСН. Небходимо разносить отчет о розничных продажах ежедневно (или реализацию через онлайн кассу подключить к программе) , либо в конце месяца делать исправительные проводки по распределению выручки. https://www.yandex.ru/turbo?text=htt...nts%2F37130%2F

----------


## dimetar

В этой Неавтоматизированной Торговой Точке не могут формировать ежедневный отчет о продажах и её онлайн-касса не подключена к программе. Тогда это была бы уже АТТ :-) В любом случае, Отчет о розн. продажах за сентябрь, проведённый в 19:20 30.09.2019 предшествует оплатам, поступившим в октябре, а они по-прежнему не попадают в доход ЕНВД.
" ..либо в конце месяца делать исправительные проводки по распределению выручки" - подскажите, пожалуйста, как их правильно сделать? 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## dimetar

Обратил внимание, что Отчет о розн. продажах не формирует записи в КУДиР : нет проводки по сч. УСН.01. Почему?

----------


## Fltr

> В этой Неавтоматизированной Торговой Точке не могут формировать ежедневный отчет о продажах и её онлайн-касса не подключена к программе. Тогда это была бы уже АТТ :-) В любом случае, Отчет о розн. продажах за сентябрь, проведённый в 19:20 30.09.2019 предшествует оплатам, поступившим в октябре, а они по-прежнему не попадают в доход ЕНВД.
> " ..либо в конце месяца делать исправительные проводки по распределению выручки" - подскажите, пожалуйста, как их правильно сделать? 
> Заранее благодарен.


Я понял вас так: вы хотите сильно упростить учет по УСН и делать одну запись в месяц по доходам от реализации в книгу доходов и расходов.
В конце месяца определяете долю выручки УСН в общем объеме и  делаете с помощью документа "Операция" нужные проводки и записи в регистры. Эту процедуру можно выполнять с помощью внешней обработки. То есть ежедневно будут записи в книгу УСН на полную сумму выручки и одна запись в месяц - корректировка дохода.
Упрощая в одном - сильно проигрываете в другом.
Кстати - не могут формировать ежедневный отчет о продажах и не хотят - это не одно и то же.

----------


## dimetar

По УСН деятельности нет. Розница - на ЕНВД 100%. Насколько я понял, неежедневная инвентаризация и составление на её основе Отчета о продажах - возможность и особенность НТТ в 1С. В торг. точке - нет нужного компа и ПО. Учёт ведется вручную. Чеки онлайн-кассы свожу по ЛК на сайте ОФД в ежедневный ПКО розн. выручки.   Безнал - по выпискам. И только по-позиционный учёт товара делается раз в месяц. Всё согласно инструкциям 1С.

----------


## Fltr

> По УСН деятельности нет. Розница - на ЕНВД 100%. Насколько я понял, неежедневная инвентаризация и составление на её основе Отчета о продажах - возможность и особенность НТТ в 1С. В торг. точке - нет нужного компа и ПО. Учёт ведется вручную. Чеки онлайн-кассы свожу по ЛК на сайте ОФД в ежедневный ПКО розн. выручки.   Безнал - по выпискам. И только по-позиционный учёт товара делается раз в месяц. Всё согласно инструкциям 1С.


Если нет деятельности по УСН, почему тогда в отчете по розничным продажам указываются счета дохода 90.01.1, расхода 90.02.2? Вы просто не отчитываетесь по УСН.

----------


## dimetar

> Если нет деятельности по УСН, почему тогда в отчете по розничным продажам указываются счета дохода 90.01.1, расхода 90.02.2? Вы просто не отчитываетесь по УСН.


Виноват, опечатка вкралась - счет дохода 90.01.2. В Программе сделаны нужные настройки в счетах с особым режимом налогообложения.

----------


## Alex_ne_bux

Что в банковских выписках? Оттуда ноги растут.

----------

